# Having problems adapting stove pipe from oval to round



## Jacobawest

Hi,

I'm new to the wood burning stove world and I just purchased a wood stove for a garage that already was set up for a wood burning stove. The pipe coming out of the ceiling is 6 inches in diameter. The stove I have (which im not sure of the brand) has a oval piece coming out of the top of it. Ive been looking around and I see that they make oval to round adapters for stove pipes. My problem is that I have not been able to find the size I need anywhere. The size of the oval is 6 5/8 by 10 1/2 inches. Is there anything I can do to make this work with my 6 inch pipe that is already installed through the roof? I'm hoping there is some solution to this problem. Something that I can make work. I'm uploading a picture hoping it will help. 






Thanks for your help.


----------



## defiant3

So it's an old Defiant copy, and probably a regular Vermont Castings oval to round adap[ter will fit. Trouble is, that stove really requires an 8" flue, not 6".  Also I see it needs some other repairs.  Hate to say it, but maybe a different stove would save you some real headaches down the line...  Sorry.


----------



## FanMan

It may be that it doesn't need an adapter at all.  My [old] stove has an oval outlet, but it's exactly the right size for a standard 8" pipe to fit if flattened at one end; yours may be the same.  However, then going from 8" down to 6" is a bad idea and will likely cause you problems with draft.


----------



## Boil&Toil

A regular 8" pipe is simply squished to an oval shape to fit that - this stove was a mistake, sell it, buy one with a 6" flue - upsizing the chimney will cost you more than a new used stove that fits your chimney, and reducing the flue does not work (and violates fire codes.) an 8" pipe has a cross-sectional area of 50 square inches - a 6 inch only 28 square inches (geometry - Pi * R-squared), so it's not a minor choke-down to try and fit an 8" into a 6". Chalk it up to experience and get a different stove.


----------



## Earth Stove

Jacobawest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the wood burning stove world and I just purchased a wood stove for a garage that already was set up for a wood burning stove. The pipe coming out of the ceiling is 6 inches in diameter. The stove I have (which im not sure of the brand) has a oval piece coming out of the top of it. Ive been looking around and I see that they make oval to round adapters for stove pipes. My problem is that I have not been able to find the size I need anywhere. The size of the oval is 6 5/8 by 10 1/2 inches. Is there anything I can do to make this work with my 6 inch pipe that is already installed through the roof? I'm hoping there is some solution to this problem. Something that I can make work. I'm uploading a picture hoping it will help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123717
> View attachment 123718
> View attachment 123719
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Boil&Toil is right if it's indeed a 8" stove? That outlet is made for the stove pipe to fit "inside" that oval. I'd squeeze a 6" pipe to oval/elliptical and test fit it?
If it's way too small you'll have to change the flue/chimney to 8" or get another stove for 6"??


----------



## Boil&Toil

Jacobawest said:


> The size of the oval is 6 5/8 by 10 1/2 inches.





Earth Stove said:


> I'd squeeze a 6" pipe to oval/elliptical and test fit it?



There's no "squish" in a 6" pipe stuck into that.


----------



## Earth Stove

Boil&Toil said:


> There's no "squish" in a 6" pipe stuck into that.


Granted the flange wall thickness of outlet probably is not 5/16" thick. but it's not exactly stated "6 5/8" inside dimension I.D. or 6 5/8" outside dimension O.D.???? Big difference?


----------



## Boil&Toil

I rather thought the fact that it's *an oval* and is *10-1/2" inches* the BIG WAY was a lot more relevant than whether the *two* measurements were taken inside or outside. It doesn't have a diameter; it has a major and a minor axis, and both were specified. Even if the flange is 5/16" and the measurement was taken outside, a 6 inch pipe will just sit in the middle and let smoke go out the pointy ends of the oval.


----------



## Earth Stove

Boil&Toil said:


> I rather thought the fact that it's *an oval* and is *10-1/2" inches* the BIG WAY was a lot more relevant than whether the *two* measurements were taken inside or outside. It doesn't have a diameter; it has a major and a minor axis, and both were specified. Even if the flange is 5/16" and the measurement was taken outside, a 6 inch pipe will just sit in the middle and let smoke go out the pointy ends of the oval.


Point taken; Excellent!


----------



## Valhalla

Get a branded and better made stove, as you will realize the many advantages in the future.


----------



## Vigi

Jacobawest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the wood burning stove world and I just purchased a wood stove for a garage that already was set up for a wood burning stove. The pipe coming out of the ceiling is 6 inches in diameter. The stove I have (which im not sure of the brand) has a oval piece coming out of the top of it. Ive been looking around and I see that they make oval to round adapters for stove pipes. My problem is that I have not been able to find the size I need anywhere. The size of the oval is 6 5/8 by 10 1/2 inches. Is there anything I can do to make this work with my 6 inch pipe that is already installed through the roof? I'm hoping there is some solution to this problem. Something that I can make work. I'm uploading a picture hoping it will help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123717
> View attachment 123718
> View attachment 123719
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I just bought that same adapter from the wood stove store for my vigilant.    Adapts it to a 6 inch pipe.    U have a vermont casting.


----------



## Vigi

Its about 75 bucks


----------

